# gentoopt.org ?

## MetalGod

apos ver a 

www.gentoobr.org

fiquei com vontade de ter um www.gentoopt.org o k acham disto ?

----------

## To

Eu acho que era uma boa ideia:) Alias tal como tudo que é para melhor o nosso leque de opções.

Tó

----------

## MetalGod

sim acho k era bonito vamos ver o k o pessoal acha...

----------

## RoadRunner

contém comigo! era muito, mas mesmo muito nice ter uma "casa" nossa.

----------

## l0st

Contem cmg também   :Very Happy: 

Visto que a vontade está cá o q falta então?

O dominio e o um síto para alojar o site..

----------

## Proton

Também quero ajudar! Vou seguir com interesse esta thread.

----------

## meetra

podem kontar kmg tb.

onde se faz o hosting?   :Confused: 

----------

## BrainMaster

o ppl tava a falar disso no #gentoo-pt da freenode, quando chegou o Humpback e referiu q já se estava a tratar disso. Eis o excerto fo que se falou no canal

```

16:58 <@HumpBack> Mas está a ser tratado de se arranjar o gentoo-pt.org

16:58 <@HumpBack> com serviços para a comunidade

16:58 <@HumpBack> Linha ja se tem

16:58 <@HumpBack> Maquina tambem

16:58 <@HumpBack> so falta tempo

```

PS: espero que o humpback não se importe de eu ter colocado aqui os comentários dele.

----------

## DataShark

... e agora cabe a todos nós - comunidade - dar vida aos mesmos ...

esta thread é doravante lockada e o "filme" segue aquí  :Smile: 

António Meireles, a.k.a. datashark at gentoo dot org

----------

